# Kill Zone blind



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

anyone familiar with this brand of layout blind?

I think they only come in khaki color, at least that's all I have seen


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I hadn't seen one till just now when I looked it up. It looks very similar to a finisher, only a little bit bigger. I can't say anything for the durability, but the design looks pretty standard. The one I saw was only 100 bucks with free shipping. That's a pretty good price, almost good enough to make me a little suspicious. Hopefully there's someone here who's used one.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Interesting! I am interested to hear if anyone has used one!

Heck for $100 it would be worth a shot to try one out!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I will let you know, I should get mine Wed. Was hoping someone has tried them.

$99.00 and free shipping, that part sounded good.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

well it arrived today. it has a powder coat metal frame, not aluminum. Doesn't matter to me. It seems like there might be some kind of insulation in the bottom of the feet area. Very roomy, but the side zippers are kind of small. I think it will be very hard to flag with them. The back rest, head support seemed comfy, nothing under my butt or shoulders. The cushion seemed ok. It has heavier material that most, and the floor feels like it has some kind of rubberized coating. It is only khaki color, but with a little help and time should be ok. Guess that's all I have for now, until hunting season


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> well it arrived today. it has a powder coat metal frame, not aluminum. Doesn't matter to me. It seems like there might be some kind of insulation in the bottom of the feet area. Very roomy, but the side zippers are kind of small. I think it will be very hard to flag with them. The back rest, head support seemed comfy, nothing under my butt or shoulders. The cushion seemed ok. It has heavier material that most, and the floor feels like it has some kind of rubberized coating. It is only khaki color, but with a little help and time should be ok. Guess that's all I have for now, until hunting season


Get out and lay in a field! Let us know if the birds flare from it! :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

maybe I can do that this weekend, are you expecting them too for some reason, please explain


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> maybe I can do that this weekend, are you expecting them too for some reason, please explain


No, he just wants to know if they work.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> Kelly Hannan said:
> 
> 
> > maybe I can do that this weekend, are you expecting them too for some reason, please explain
> ...


Actually I think it's just because he's a bonehead 

I really hope the blind works out. If it does you got it for a heck of a steal. As for flagging out the sides, I find that to be a pain in most blinds. I try it every now and then but I usually find myself keeping it right behind my blind with the handle just a few inches from my head. That seems to be the only place I can always find it when I need it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's a good idea Diver

I don't know what it will be like in the field, and I know it will take alot of stubble to camo it up, but it seems comfy in the garage. Just takes a little getting used to.I have never been in one before, so I'm not a good judge. I have a Cabelas brand(used), and a F A SUB(new) coming. So I will have something to compare too.

More details when I can.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with Diver,

I've never used the "flag-hole", You can't really get after it out of that little side pocket.

Like he said just let the end of the handle sit right next to your head where you wont bump it off when your looking around.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

haven't had a chance to use it yet. Still waiting for my new SUB to come. Then I will compare the 3 that I have.

So far I like the Kill Zone, my Cabelas doesn't cover your face, but it has alot more inside room and more comfortable head and back support. I think the Kill Zone has heavier fabric and better supports for the doors. The KZ also has thin insulation on foot box floor, the Cab. doesn't.

I like the corn camo on the Cabelas, don't like the khaki on KZ.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

My FA SUB arrived today. I can see alot of differences in the 3 blinds. The Sub appears to be built very well, but the color is awful. I didn't realize what Prairie Camo was, UGLY.

Haven't laid in it yet, hope to test all 3 in the yard this weekend. Got to finish the Honey Do list first.


----------

